# Installing samba gives errors

## jayseejc3191

I'm trying to compile samba and i'm getting an error just after it starts making pam_modules

Output of emerge --info =net-fs/samba-3.6.1

```

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.4-ck x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.4-ck-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 Jan 2012 13:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 apache apcupsd berkdb bzip2 calendar cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hddtemp iconv innodb ipv6 jpeg lame libnotify lua math mmx modules mp3 mpd mpg123 mudflap multilib mysql mysqlnd ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive opengl openmp pam pcre php png policykit pppd pulseaudio readline rss session slang spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff toolbar truetype udev unicode usb videos weather-metar weather-xoap webinterface wifi xml xml2 xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http proxy_scgi" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-fs/samba-3.6.1 was built with the following:

USE="acl aio client cups (multilib) netapi pam readline server smbclient -addns -ads -avahi -caps -cluster -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -ldb -quota -smbsharemodes -swat -syslog -winbind"

```

The build log:

[code:1:c622f1b134]

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    net-fs/samba-3.6.1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: samba@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        acl ads aio amd64 caps client cups elibc_glibc kernel_linux ldap multilib netapi pam readline server smbclient swat syslog userland_GNU winbind

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking samba-3.6.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.6.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.6.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.6.1/work/samba-3.6.1/source3 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying smb.conf.default.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.6.1/work/samba-3.6.1/source3 ...

 * econf: updating samba-3.6.1/lib/replace/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating samba-3.6.1/lib/replace/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating samba-3.6.1/examples/VFS/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating samba-3.6.1/examples/VFS/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating samba-3.6.1/source3/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating samba-3.6.1/source3/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --with-piddir=/var/run/samba --sysconfdir=/etc/samba --localstatedir=/var --disable-developer --enable-largefile --enable-socket-wrapper --enable-nss-wrapper --enable-swat --disable-dmalloc --enable-cups --disable-iprint --disable-fam --enable-shared-libs --disable-dnssd --disable-avahi --with-fhs --with-privatedir=/var/lib/samba/private --with-rootsbindir=/var/cache/samba --with-lockdir=/var/cache/samba --with-swatdir=/usr/share/doc/samba-3.6.1/swat --with-configdir=/etc/samba --with-logfilebase=/var/log/samba --with-pammodulesdir=/lib64/security --without-afs --without-fake-kaserver --without-vfs-afsacl --with-ldap --with-ads --with-krb5=/usr --with-dnsupdate --without-automount --with-pam --with-pam_smbpass --with-syslog --without-quotas --without-sys-quotas --without-utmp --without-libtalloc --without-libtdb --with-libnetapi --with-libsmbclient --without-libsmbsharemodes --without-libaddns --without-ctdb --without-cluster-support --with-acl-support --with-aio-support --with-sendfile-support --with-winbind --with-shared-modules=idmap_rid,idmap_hash,idmap_ad,idmap_ldap,idmap_adex --without-included-popt --without-included-iniparser

SAMBA VERSION: 3.6.1

-

-

#    define SAMBA_VERSION_STRING SAMBA_VERSION_OFFICIAL_STRING

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

LIBREPLACE_LOCATION_CHECKS: START

LIBREPLACE_LOCATION_CHECKS: END

LIBREPLACE_CC_CHECKS: START

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for version of gcc... 4.5.3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for inline... inline

checking for C99 designated initializers... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking standards.h usability... no

checking standards.h presence... no

checking for standards.h... no

checking for long long... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking size of char... 1

checking size of short... 2

checking size of long... 8

checking size of long long... 8

checking for int8_t... yes

checking for uint8_t... yes

checking for int16_t... yes

checking for uint16_t... yes

checking for int32_t... yes

checking for uint32_t... yes

checking for int64_t... yes

checking for uint64_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking size of off_t... 8

checking size of size_t... 8

checking size of ssize_t... 8

checking for intptr_t... yes

checking for uintptr_t... yes

checking for ptrdiff_t... yes

checking for immediate structures... yes

LIBREPLACE_CC_CHECKS: END

checking sys/epoll.h usability... yes

checking sys/epoll.h presence... yes

checking for sys/epoll.h... yes

checking for epoll_create... yes

checking that the C compiler understands -Wdeclaration-after-statement... yes

checking that the C compiler understands -Werror-implicit-function-declaration... yes

checking whether to use profiling... no

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for gmake... /usr/bin/gmake

checking whether we have GNU make... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for python2.6... no

checking for python2.5... no

checking for python2.4... no

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python2.6-config... no

checking for python2.5-config... no

checking for python2.4-config... no

checking for python-config... /usr/bin/python-config

checking working python module support... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking if the linker used by compiler is GNU ld... yes

checking GNU ld release date... 

checking GNU ld release version... 

checking GNU ld release version major... 

checking GNU ld release version minor... 

./configure: line 7788: test: : integer expression expected

./configure: line 7788: test: : integer expression expected

./configure: line 7791: test: : integer expression expected

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking that the C compiler understands -Werror... yes

checking that the C compiler understands negative enum values... yes

checking for C99 designated initializers... yes

checking uname -s... Linux

checking uname -r... 3.1.4-ck

checking uname -m... x86_64

checking uname -p... Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

checking uname -i... GenuineIntel

checking for LFS support... yes

LIBREPLACE_BROKEN_CHECKS: START

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for size_t... (cached) yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for struct stat.st_rdev... yes

checking for ino_t... yes

checking for loff_t... yes

checking for offset_t... no

checking for working memcmp... yes

checking for pipe... yes

checking for strftime... yes

checking for srandom... yes

checking for random... yes

checking for srand... yes

checking for rand... yes

checking for usleep... yes

checking for setbuffer... yes

checking for lstat... yes

checking for getpgrp... yes

checking for utime... yes

checking for utimes... yes

checking stdbool.h usability... yes

checking stdbool.h presence... yes

checking for stdbool.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking setjmp.h usability... yes

checking setjmp.h presence... yes

checking for setjmp.h... yes

checking utime.h usability... yes

checking utime.h presence... yes

checking for utime.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdbool.h... (cached) yes

checking for bool... yes

checking for _Bool... yes

checking linux/types.h usability... yes

checking linux/types.h presence... yes

checking for linux/types.h... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking sys/syslog.h usability... yes

checking sys/syslog.h presence... yes

checking for sys/syslog.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking time.h usability... yes

checking time.h presence... yes

checking for time.h... yes

checking stdarg.h usability... yes

checking stdarg.h presence... yes

checking for stdarg.h... yes

checking vararg.h usability... no

checking vararg.h presence... no

checking for vararg.h... no

checking sys/mount.h usability... yes

checking sys/mount.h presence... yes

checking for sys/mount.h... yes

checking mntent.h usability... yes

checking mntent.h presence... yes

checking for mntent.h... yes

checking stropts.h usability... yes

checking stropts.h presence... yes

checking for stropts.h... yes

checking unix.h usability... no

checking unix.h presence... no

checking for unix.h... no

checking for seteuid... yes

checking for setresuid... yes

checking for setegid... yes

checking for setresgid... yes

checking for chroot... yes

checking for bzero... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strerror_r... yes

checking for vsyslog... yes

checking for setlinebuf... yes

checking for mktime... yes

checking for ftruncate... yes

checking for chsize... no

checking for rename... yes

checking for waitpid... yes

checking for wait4... yes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for strlcat... no

checking for initgroups... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for pread... yes

checking for pwrite... yes

checking for strndup... yes

checking for strcasestr... yes

checking for strtok_r... yes

checking for mkdtemp... yes

checking for dup2... yes

checking for dprintf... yes

checking for vdprintf... yes

checking for isatty... yes

checking for chown... yes

checking for lchown... yes

checking for link... yes

checking for readlink... yes

checking for symlink... yes

checking for realpath... yes

checking for fdatasync... yes

checking for fdatasync declaration... yes

checking for clock_gettime... no

checking for clock_gettime in -lrt... yes

checking for get_current_dir_name... yes

checking for setresuid declaration... yes

checking for setresgid declaration... yes

checking for errno declaration... yes

checking for secure mkstemp... yes

checking stdio.h usability... yes

checking stdio.h presence... yes

checking for stdio.h... yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking whether snprintf is declared... yes

checking whether vsnprintf is declared... yes

checking whether asprintf is declared... yes

checking whether vasprintf is declared... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for asprintf... yes

checking for vasprintf... yes

checking for C99 vsnprintf... yes

checking for va_copy... yes

checking for __FUNCTION__ macro... yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking for comparison_fn_t... yes

checking for setenv declaration... yes

checking for setenv... yes

checking for unsetenv... yes

checking for environ declaration... yes

checking for strnlen... yes

checking for strtoull... yes

checking for __strtoull... no

checking for strtouq... yes

checking for strtoll... yes

checking for __strtoll... no

checking for strtoq... yes

checking for memmem... yes

checking for sig_atomic_t type... yes

checking for O_DIRECT flag to open(2)... no

checking that the C compiler understands volatile... yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking sys/fcntl.h usability... yes

checking sys/fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/fcntl.h... yes

checking sys/resource.h usability... yes

checking sys/resource.h presence... yes

checking for sys/resource.h... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/mode.h usability... no

checking sys/mode.h presence... no

checking for sys/mode.h... no

checking sys/filio.h usability... no

checking sys/filio.h presence... no

checking for sys/filio.h... no

checking sys/fs/s5param.h usability... no

checking sys/fs/s5param.h presence... no

checking for sys/fs/s5param.h... no

checking sys/filsys.h usability... no

checking sys/filsys.h presence... no

checking for sys/filsys.h... no

checking sys/acl.h usability... yes

checking sys/acl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/acl.h... yes

checking acl/libacl.h usability... yes

checking acl/libacl.h presence... yes

checking for acl/libacl.h... yes

checking sys/file.h usability... yes

checking sys/file.h presence... yes

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking for sys/select.h... (cached) yes

checking poll.h usability... yes

checking poll.h presence... yes

checking for poll.h... yes

checking for poll... yes

checking for sys/time.h... (cached) yes

checking for utime.h... (cached) yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for utime... (cached) yes

checking for utimes... (cached) yes

checking if gettimeofday takes TZ argument... yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking for sys/capability.h... (cached) yes

checking for broken RedHat 7.2 system header files... no

checking for broken RHEL5 sys/capability.h... no

checking grp.h usability... yes

checking grp.h presence... yes

checking for grp.h... yes

checking sys/id.h usability... no

checking sys/id.h presence... no

checking for sys/id.h... no

checking compat.h usability... no

checking compat.h presence... no

checking for compat.h... no

checking shadow.h usability... yes

checking shadow.h presence... yes

checking for shadow.h... yes

checking sys/priv.h usability... no

checking sys/priv.h presence... no

checking for sys/priv.h... no

checking pwd.h usability... yes

checking pwd.h presence... yes

checking for pwd.h... yes

checking sys/security.h usability... no

checking sys/security.h presence... no

checking for sys/security.h... no

checking for getpwnam_r... yes

checking for getpwuid_r... yes

checking for getpwent_r... yes

checking for getpwent_r declaration... yes

checking for prototype struct passwd *getpwent_r(struct passwd *src, char *buf, int buflen)... no

checking for prototype struct passwd *getpwent_r(struct passwd *src, char *buf, size_t buflen)... no

checking for getgrnam_r... yes

checking for getgrgid_r... yes

checking for getgrent_r... yes

checking for getgrent_r declaration... yes

checking for prototype struct group *getgrent_r(struct group *src, char *buf, int buflen)... no

checking for prototype struct group *getgrent_r(struct group *src, char *buf, size_t buflen)... no

checking for getgrouplist... yes

checking ctype.h usability... yes

checking ctype.h presence... yes

checking for ctype.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking langinfo.h usability... yes

checking langinfo.h presence... yes

checking for langinfo.h... yes

checking fnmatch.h usability... yes

checking fnmatch.h presence... yes

checking for fnmatch.h... yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/mman.h usability... yes

checking sys/mman.h presence... yes

checking for sys/mman.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking termios.h usability... yes

checking termios.h presence... yes

checking for termios.h... yes

checking termio.h usability... yes

checking termio.h presence... yes

checking for termio.h... yes

checking sys/termio.h usability... no

checking sys/termio.h presence... no

checking for sys/termio.h... no

checking for library containing dlopen... -ldl

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for dlopen... yes

checking for dlsym... yes

checking for dlerror... yes

checking for dlclose... yes

checking for library containing shl_load... no

checking dl.h usability... no

checking dl.h presence... no

checking for dl.h... no

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_unload... no

checking for shl_findsym... no

checking for prototype void *dlopen(const char* filename, unsigned int flags)... no

checking for getpass... yes

checking for getpassphrase... no

checking whether getpass should be replaced... yes

checking whether strptime is available and works... yes

checking direct.h usability... no

checking direct.h presence... no

checking for direct.h... no

checking windows.h usability... no

checking windows.h presence... no

checking for windows.h... no

checking winsock2.h usability... no

checking winsock2.h presence... no

checking for winsock2.h... no

checking ws2tcpip.h usability... no

checking ws2tcpip.h presence... no

checking for ws2tcpip.h... no

checking whether mkdir supports mode... yes

checking for timegm... yes

checking for broken readdir... no

checking for dirfd... yes

checking for dirfd declaration... yes

checking a usable readdir()... yes

checking crypt.h usability... yes

checking crypt.h presence... yes

checking for crypt.h... yes

checking for library containing crypt... -lcrypt

checking for CLOCK_MONOTONIC... yes

checking for CLOCK_PROCESS_CPUTIME_ID... yes

checking for CLOCK_REALTIME... yes

checking for struct timespec type... yes

checking for printf... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for memcpy... yes

LIBREPLACE_BROKEN_CHECKS: END

checking for syslog... yes

LIBREPLACE_NETWORK_CHECKS: START

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking netinet/in.h usability... yes

checking netinet/in.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/in.h... yes

checking netdb.h usability... yes

checking netdb.h presence... yes

checking for netdb.h... yes

checking arpa/inet.h usability... yes

checking arpa/inet.h presence... yes

checking for arpa/inet.h... yes

checking netinet/in_systm.h usability... yes

checking netinet/in_systm.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/in_systm.h... yes

checking for netinet/ip.h... yes

checking netinet/tcp.h usability... yes

checking netinet/tcp.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/tcp.h... yes

checking netinet/in_ip.h usability... no

checking netinet/in_ip.h presence... no

checking for netinet/in_ip.h... no

checking sys/sockio.h usability... no

checking sys/sockio.h presence... no

checking for sys/sockio.h... no

checking sys/un.h usability... yes

checking sys/un.h presence... yes

checking for sys/un.h... yes

checking sys/uio.h usability... yes

checking sys/uio.h presence... yes

checking for sys/uio.h... yes

checking for usable net/if.h... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for sa_family_t... yes

checking for struct addrinfo... yes

checking for struct sockaddr... yes

checking for struct sockaddr_storage... yes

checking for struct sockaddr_in6... yes

checking for struct sockaddr_storage.ss_family... yes

checking for sin_len in sock... no

checking for unix domain sockets... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for if_nametoindex... yes

checking for socketpair... yes

checking for broken inet_ntoa... no

checking for inet_ntoa... yes

checking for inet_aton... yes

checking for inet_ntop... yes

checking for inet_pton... yes

checking for getaddrinfo... yes

checking ifaddrs.h usability... yes

checking ifaddrs.h presence... yes

checking for ifaddrs.h... yes

checking for struct sockaddr.sa_len... no

checking for getifaddrs and freeifaddrs... yes

checking for iface getifaddrs... lo         AF=17 

eth0       AF=17 

wlan0      AF=17 

lo         IP=127.0.0.1 NETMASK=255.0.0.0

wlan0      IP=192.168.0.11 NETMASK=255.255.255.0

lo         IP=::1 NETMASK=ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff

wlan0      IP=fe80::222:2dff:fe29:643f NETMASK=ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff::

yes

checking for IPV6_V6ONLY support... yes

checking for ipv6 support... yes

LIBREPLACE_NETWORK_CHECKS: END

checking aio.h usability... yes

checking aio.h presence... yes

checking for aio.h... yes

checking for sys/fcntl.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/select.h... (cached) yes

checking for fcntl.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/time.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/unistd.h usability... yes

checking sys/unistd.h presence... yes

checking for sys/unistd.h... yes

checking rpc/nettype.h usability... no

checking rpc/nettype.h presence... no

checking for rpc/nettype.h... no

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for grp.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/id.h... (cached) no

checking for memory.h... (cached) yes

checking alloca.h usability... yes

checking alloca.h presence... yes

checking for alloca.h... yes

checking for limits.h... (cached) yes

checking float.h usability... yes

checking float.h presence... yes

checking for float.h... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking rpc/rpc.h usability... yes

checking rpc/rpc.h presence... yes

checking for rpc/rpc.h... yes

checking rpcsvc/nis.h usability... yes

checking rpcsvc/nis.h presence... yes

checking for rpcsvc/nis.h... yes

checking rpcsvc/ypclnt.h usability... yes

checking rpcsvc/ypclnt.h presence... yes

checking for rpcsvc/ypclnt.h... yes

checking for sys/param.h... (cached) yes

checking for ctype.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/wait.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/resource.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/prctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/prctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/prctl.h... yes

checking sys/sysctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/sysctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sysctl.h... yes

checking for sys/mman.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/filio.h... (cached) no

checking for sys/priv.h... (cached) no

checking for sys/shm.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/mount.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/vfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/vfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/vfs.h... yes

checking for sys/fs/s5param.h... (cached) no

checking for sys/filsys.h... (cached) no

checking for termios.h... (cached) yes

checking for termio.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/termio.h... (cached) no

checking sys/statfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statfs.h... yes

checking sys/dustat.h usability... no

checking sys/dustat.h presence... no

checking for sys/dustat.h... no

checking sys/statvfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statvfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statvfs.h... yes

checking for stdarg.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/sysmacros.h usability... yes

checking sys/sysmacros.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sysmacros.h... yes

checking for sys/syslog.h... (cached) yes

checking for syslog.h... (cached) yes

checking for langinfo.h... (cached) yes

checking for locale.h... (cached) yes

checking xfs/libxfs.h usability... no

checking xfs/libxfs.h presence... no

checking for xfs/libxfs.h... no

checking netgroup.h usability... no

checking netgroup.h presence... no

checking for netgroup.h... no

checking linux/falloc.h usability... yes

checking linux/falloc.h presence... yes

checking for linux/falloc.h... yes

checking for rpcsvc/yp_prot.h... yes

checking for sys/mode.h... (cached) no

checking CoreFoundation/CFStringEncodingConverter.h usability... no

checking CoreFoundation/CFStringEncodingConverter.h presence... no

checking for CoreFoundation/CFStringEncodingConverter.h... no

checking CFStringEncodingConverter.h usability... no

checking CFStringEncodingConverter.h presence... no

checking for CFStringEncodingConverter.h... no

checking valgrind.h usability... no

checking valgrind.h presence... no

checking for valgrind.h... no

checking valgrind/valgrind.h usability... no

checking valgrind/valgrind.h presence... no

checking for valgrind/valgrind.h... no

checking valgrind/memcheck.h usability... no

checking valgrind/memcheck.h presence... no

checking for valgrind/memcheck.h... no

checking for shadow.h... (cached) yes

checking nss.h usability... yes

checking nss.h presence... yes

checking for nss.h... yes

checking nss_common.h usability... no

checking nss_common.h presence... no

checking for nss_common.h... no

checking nsswitch.h usability... no

checking nsswitch.h presence... no

checking for nsswitch.h... no

checking ns_api.h usability... no

checking ns_api.h presence... no

checking for ns_api.h... no

checking for sys/security.h... (cached) no

checking syscall.h usability... yes

checking syscall.h presence... yes

checking for syscall.h... yes

checking sys/syscall.h usability... yes

checking sys/syscall.h presence... yes

checking for sys/syscall.h... yes

checking sys/attributes.h usability... no

checking sys/attributes.h presence... no

checking for sys/attributes.h... no

checking attr/xattr.h usability... yes

checking attr/xattr.h presence... yes

checking for attr/xattr.h... yes

checking sys/xattr.h usability... yes

checking sys/xattr.h presence... yes

checking for sys/xattr.h... yes

checking sys/extattr.h usability... no

checking sys/extattr.h presence... no

checking for sys/extattr.h... no

checking for sys/uio.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/ea.h usability... no

checking sys/ea.h presence... no

checking for sys/ea.h... no

checking sys/proplist.h usability... no

checking sys/proplist.h presence... no

checking for sys/proplist.h... no

checking sys/cdefs.h usability... yes

checking sys/cdefs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/cdefs.h... yes

checking glob.h usability... yes

checking glob.h presence... yes

checking for glob.h... yes

checking utmp.h usability... yes

checking utmp.h presence... yes

checking for utmp.h... yes

checking utmpx.h usability... yes

checking utmpx.h presence... yes

checking for utmpx.h... yes

checking lastlog.h usability... yes

checking lastlog.h presence... yes

checking for lastlog.h... yes

checking size of int... (cached) 4

checking size of long... (cached) 8

checking size of long long... (cached) 8

checking size of short... (cached) 2

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... (cached) inline

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... (cached) no

checking whether char is unsigned... no

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for mode_t... (cached) yes

checking for off_t... (cached) yes

checking for size_t... (cached) yes

checking for pid_t... (cached) yes

checking for struct stat.st_rdev... (cached) yes

checking for d_off in dirent... yes

checking for ssize_t... (cached) yes

checking for wchar_t... yes

checking for cups-config... /usr/bin/cups-config

checking cups/cups.h usability... yes

checking cups/cups.h presence... yes

checking for cups/cups.h... yes

checking cups/language.h usability... yes

checking cups/language.h presence... yes

checking for cups/language.h... yes

checking for httpConnect in -lcups... yes

checking for httpConnectEncrypt in -lcups... yes

checking if the compiler will optimize out function calls... yes

checking for fd passing via msg_control... yes

checking for fd passing via msg_acctrights... no

checking for dirfd... (cached) yes

checking for struct sigevent type... yes

checking for struct sigevent.sigev_value.sival_ptr... yes

checking for struct sigevent.sigev_value.sigval_ptr... no

checking for real setresuid... yes

checking for real setresgid... yes

checking for working memcmp... (cached) yes

checking whether to use readline... yes

checking readline.h usability... no

checking readline.h presence... no

checking for readline.h... no

checking history.h usability... no

checking history.h presence... no

checking for history.h... no

checking readline/readline.h usability... yes

checking readline/readline.h presence... yes

checking for readline/readline.h... yes

checking readline/history.h usability... yes

checking readline/history.h presence... yes

checking for readline/history.h... yes

checking for readline.h... (cached) no

checking for readline/readline.h... (cached) yes

checking for tgetent in -lncurses... yes

checking for rl_callback_handler_install in -lreadline... yes

checking for rl_completion_matches in -lreadline... yes

checking whether rl_event_hook is declared... no

checking for history_list in -lreadline... yes

checking for library containing yp_get_default_domain... -lnsl

checking for yp_get_default_domain... yes

checking for execl... yes

checking for getcwd... yes

checking for fchown... yes

checking for chmod... yes

checking for fchmod... yes

checking for mknod... yes

checking for mknod64... no

checking for strtol... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for chflags... no

checking for getrlimit... yes

checking for fsync... yes

checking for setpgid... yes

checking for fdatasync... (cached) yes

checking for setsid... yes

checking for glob... yes

checking for strpbrk... yes

checking for crypt16... no

checking for getauthuid... no

checking for sigprocmask... yes

checking for sigblock... yes

checking for sigaction... yes

checking for sigset... yes

checking for innetgr... yes

checking for setnetgrent... yes

checking for getnetgrent... yes

checking for endnetgrent... yes

checking for initgroups... (cached) yes

checking for select... yes

checking for rdchk... no

checking for getgrnam... yes

checking for getgrent... yes

checking for pathconf... yes

checking for getgrset... no

checking for setpriv... no

checking for setgidx... no

checking for setuidx... no

checking for setgroups... yes

checking for sysconf... yes

checking for stat64... yes

checking for fstat64... yes

checking for lstat64... yes

checking for fopen64... yes

checking for atexit... yes

checking for grantpt... yes

checking for lseek64... yes

checking for ftruncate64... yes

checking for posix_fallocate... yes

checking for posix_fallocate64... yes

checking for fallocate... yes

checking for fallocate64... yes

checking for fseek64... no

checking for fseeko64... yes

checking for ftell64... no

checking for ftello64... yes

checking for setluid... no

checking for getpwanam... no

checking for opendir64... no

checking for readdir64... yes

checking for seekdir64... no

checking for telldir64... no

checking for rewinddir64... no

checking for closedir64... no

checking for fdopendir... yes

checking for fdopendir64... no

checking for getpwent_r... (cached) yes

checking for getdents64... no

checking for setenv... (cached) yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for fcvt... yes

checking for fcvtl... no

checking for syslog... (cached) yes

checking for vsyslog... (cached) yes

checking for timegm... (cached) yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking for nl_langinfo... yes

checking for nanosleep... yes

checking for lutimes... yes

checking for futimes... yes

checking for utimensat... yes

checking for futimens... yes

checking for mlock... yes

checking for munlock... yes

checking for mlockall... yes

checking for munlockall... yes

checking for memalign... yes

checking for posix_memalign... yes

checking for hstrerror... yes

checking for sys/mman.h... (cached) yes

checking for shmget... yes

checking for shm_open... no

checking for gettext... yes

checking for dgettext... yes

checking for bindtextdomain... yes

checking for textdomain... yes

checking for strupr... no

checking execinfo.h usability... yes

checking execinfo.h presence... yes

checking for execinfo.h... yes

checking libexc.h usability... no

checking libexc.h presence... no

checking for libexc.h... no

checking libunwind.h usability... no

checking libunwind.h presence... no

checking for libunwind.h... no

checking for library containing backtrace_symbols... none required

checking for backtrace_symbols... yes

checking for trace_back_stack in -lexc... no

checking for sysctlbyname... no

checking for /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern... yes

checking gpfs_gpl.h usability... no

checking gpfs_gpl.h presence... no

checking for gpfs_gpl.h... no

checking for Isilon OneFS... no

checking for libunwind... no

checking for _dup... no

checking for _dup2... no

checking for _opendir... no

checking for _readdir... no

checking for _seekdir... no

checking for _telldir... no

checking for _closedir... no

checking for __dup... no

checking for __dup2... yes

checking for __opendir... no

checking for __readdir... no

checking for __seekdir... no

checking for __telldir... no

checking for __closedir... no

checking for __getcwd... no

checking for _getcwd... no

checking for __xstat... yes

checking for __fxstat... yes

checking for __lxstat... yes

checking for _stat... no

checking for _lstat... no

checking for _fstat... no

checking for __stat... yes

checking for __lstat... yes

checking for __fstat... yes

checking for _acl... no

checking for __acl... no

checking for _facl... no

checking for __facl... no

checking for _open... no

checking for __open... yes

checking for _chdir... no

checking for __chdir... no

checking for _close... no

checking for __close... yes

checking for _fchdir... no

checking for __fchdir... no

checking for _fcntl... no

checking for __fcntl... yes

checking for getdents... no

checking for __getdents... no

checking for _lseek... no

checking for __lseek... yes

checking for _read... no

checking for __read... yes

checking for getdirentries... yes

checking for _write... no

checking for __write... yes

checking for _fork... no

checking for __fork... yes

checking for _stat64... no

checking for __stat64... no

checking for _fstat64... no

checking for __fstat64... no

checking for _lstat64... no

checking for __lstat64... no

checking for __sys_llseek... no

checking for llseek... yes

checking for _llseek... no

checking for __llseek... no

checking for readdir64... (cached) yes

checking for _readdir64... no

checking for __readdir64... no

checking for pread... (cached) yes

checking for _pread... no

checking for __pread... no

checking for pread64... yes

checking for _pread64... no

checking for __pread64... yes

checking for pwrite... (cached) yes

checking for _pwrite... no

checking for __pwrite... no

checking for pwrite64... yes

checking for _pwrite64... no

checking for __pwrite64... yes

checking for open64... yes

checking for _open64... no

checking for __open64... yes

checking for creat64... yes

checking for prctl... yes

checking for good getgrouplist... yes

checking for struct stat.st_mtim.tv_nsec... yes

checking for struct stat.st_mtimensec... no

checking for struct stat.st_mtimespec.tv_nsec... no

checking for struct stat.st_mtime_n... no

checking for struct stat.st_umtime... no

checking for struct stat.st_birthtimespec.tv_nsec... no

checking for struct stat.st_birthtime... no

checking whether there is DOS flags support in the stat struct... no

checking whether we can compile with __attribute__((destructor))... yes

checking for dn_expand in -lresolv... no

checking for _dn_expand in -lresolv... no

checking for __dn_expand in -lresolv... yes

checking for putprpwnam... no

checking for putprpwnam in -lsecurity... no

checking for putprpwnam... (cached) no

checking for putprpwnam in -lsec... no

checking for set_auth_parameters... no

checking for set_auth_parameters in -lsecurity... no

checking for set_auth_parameters... (cached) no

checking for set_auth_parameters in -lsec... no

checking for getspnam... yes

checking for getspnam... (cached) yes

checking for getspnam... (cached) yes

checking for bigcrypt... no

checking for bigcrypt in -lsecurity... no

checking for bigcrypt... (cached) no

checking for bigcrypt in -lsec... no

checking for getprpwnam... no

checking for getprpwnam in -lsecurity... no

checking for getprpwnam... (cached) no

checking for getprpwnam in -lsec... no

checking for strsignal... yes

checking for library containing getxattr... none required

checking for getxattr... yes

checking for lgetxattr... yes

checking for fgetxattr... yes

checking for listxattr... yes

checking for llistxattr... yes

checking for flistxattr... yes

checking for removexattr... yes

checking for lremovexattr... yes

checking for fremovexattr... yes

checking for setxattr... yes

checking for lsetxattr... yes

checking for fsetxattr... yes

checking for getea... no

checking for attr_get... no

checking for extattr_delete_file... no

checking whether xattr interface takes additional options... no

checking for -pie and -fPIE... yes

checking for -Wl,-z,relro... yes

checking ability to build shared libraries... true

checking if -Wl,-z,defs works... yes

checking LDSHFLAGS_Z_DEFS... -Wl,-z,defs

checking LDFLAGS... -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L./bin

checking DYNEXP... -Wl,--export-dynamic

checking SHLD... ${CC} ${CFLAGS}

checking LDSHFLAGS... ${LDFLAGS} -shared -Wl,-Bsymbolic

checking SHLIBEXT... so

checking SONAMEFLAG... -Wl,-soname=

checking PICFLAG... -fPIC

checking NSSSONAMEVERSIONSUFFIX... 

checking whether building shared libraries actually works... yes

checking used PICFLAG... -fPIC

checking whether to use shared libraries internally... true

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for LIBTALLOC... yes

checking for LIBTDB... yes

checking whether to build the libnetapi shared library... yes

checking whether to build the libsmbclient shared library... yes

checking whether to build the libsmbsharemodes shared library... no

shared library not selected

checking whether to build the libaddns shared library... no

shared library not selected

checking for long long... yes

checking for intptr_t... (cached) yes

checking for LL suffix on long long integers... yes

checking for 64 bit time_t... yes

checking for TIME_T_MAX... yes

checking for 64 bit off_t... yes

checking for off64_t... no

checking for 64 bit ino_t... yes

checking for ino64_t... no

checking for 64 bit dev_t... yes

checking for dev64_t... no

checking for struct dirent64... no

checking for struct dirent64... yes

checking for major macro... yes

checking for minor macro... yes

checking for makedev macro... yes

checking for unsigned char... no

checking whether seekdir returns void... yes

checking for __FUNCTION__ macro... yes

checking for broken readdir name... no

checking for utimbuf... yes

checking for pututline... yes

checking for pututxline... yes

checking for updwtmp... yes

checking for updwtmpx... yes

checking for getutmpx... yes

checking for getutxent... yes

checking for ut_name in utmp... yes

checking for ut_user in utmp... yes

checking for ut_id in utmp... yes

checking for ut_host in utmp... yes

checking for ut_time in utmp... yes

checking for ut_tv in utmp... no

checking for ut_type in utmp... yes

checking for ut_pid in utmp... yes

checking for ut_exit in utmp... yes

checking for ut_addr_v6 in utmp... yes

checking for ut_addr in utmp... yes

checking whether pututline returns pointer... yes

checking for ut_syslen in utmpx... no

checking for linux fallocate... yes

checking for linux fallocate64... yes

checking for iconv in /usr/lib... yes

checking can we convert from CP850 to UCS2-LE?... CP850

checking can we convert from ASCII to UCS2-LE?... ASCII

checking can we convert from UTF-8 to UCS2-LE?... UTF-8

checking for Linux kernel oplocks... yes

checking for kernel change notify support... yes

checking for inotify support... checking linux/inotify.h usability... no

checking linux/inotify.h presence... yes

configure: WARNING: linux/inotify.h: present but cannot be compiled

configure: WARNING: linux/inotify.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?

configure: WARNING: linux/inotify.h: see the Autoconf documentation

configure: WARNING: linux/inotify.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"

configure: WARNING: linux/inotify.h: proceeding with the compiler's result

configure: WARNING:     ## ---------------------------------------- ##

configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to samba-technical@samba.org ##

configure: WARNING:     ## ---------------------------------------- ##

checking for linux/inotify.h... no

checking asm/unistd.h usability... yes

checking asm/unistd.h presence... yes

checking for asm/unistd.h... yes

checking sys/inotify.h usability... yes

checking sys/inotify.h presence... yes

checking for sys/inotify.h... yes

checking for inotify_init... yes

checking for __NR_inotify_init declaration... yes

checking whether to use DMAPI support... auto

checking for dm_get_eventlist in -ldm... no

checking for dm_get_eventlist in -ljfsdm... no

checking for dm_get_eventlist in -ldmapi... no

checking for dm_get_eventlist in -lxdsm... no

configure: DMAPI support not present

checking for kernel share modes... yes

checking for IRIX kernel oplock type definitions... no

checking for sys/capability.h... (cached) yes

checking for cap_get_proc... no

checking for cap_get_proc in -lcap... yes

checking for POSIX capabilities... yes

checking for int16 typedef included by rpc/rpc.h... no

checking for uint16 typedef included by rpc/rpc.h... no

checking for int32 typedef included by rpc/rpc.h... no

checking for uint32 typedef included by rpc/rpc.h... no

checking for conflicting AUTH_ERROR define in rpc/rpc.h... no

checking for test routines... yes

checking for ftruncate extend... yes

checking for broken getgroups... no

checking for sysconf(_SC_NGROUPS_MAX)... yes

checking for sysconf(_SC_NPROC_ONLN)... no

checking for sysconf(_SC_NPROCESSORS_ONLN)... yes

checking for sysconf(_SC_PAGESIZE)... yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for setreuid... OK

yes

checking for the Darwin initgroups system call... no

checking for fcntl locking... yes

checking for broken (glibc2.1/x86) 64 bit fcntl locking... no

checking for 64 bit fcntl locking... yes

checking for broken posix_fallocate... no

checking for st_blocks in struct stat... yes

checking for blksize_t... yes

checking for blkcnt_t... yes

checking for st_blksize in struct stat... yes

checking for st_flags in struct stat... no

checking for broken nisplus include files... no

checking if the realpath function allows a NULL argument... yes

checking whether to use AFS clear-text auth... no

checking whether to use AFS fake-kaserver... no

checking whether to use AFS ACL mapping module... no

checking whether to use DFS clear-text auth... no

checking for LDAP support... yes

checking ldap.h usability... yes

checking ldap.h presence... yes

checking for ldap.h... yes

checking lber.h usability... yes

checking lber.h presence... yes

checking for lber.h... yes

checking for ber_tag_t... yes

checking for ber_scanf in -llber... yes

checking for ber_sockbuf_add_io... yes

checking for LDAP_OPT_SOCKBUF... yes

checking for LBER_OPT_LOG_PRINT_FN... yes

checking for ldap_init in -lldap... yes

checking for ldap_set_rebind_proc... yes

checking whether ldap_set_rebind_proc takes 3 arguments... 3

checking for ldap_initialize... yes

checking whether LDAP support is used... yes

checking for Active Directory and krb5 support... yes

checking for ldap_initialize... (cached) yes

checking for ldap_add_result_entry... yes

checking for kerberos 5 install path... /usr

checking for krb5-config... /usr/bin/krb5-config

checking for working krb5-config... yes

checking krb5.h usability... yes

checking krb5.h presence... yes

checking for krb5.h... yes

checking for KRB5_DEPRECATED define taking an identifier... yes

checking gssapi.h usability... yes

checking gssapi.h presence... yes

checking for gssapi.h... yes

checking gssapi/gssapi_generic.h usability... yes

checking gssapi/gssapi_generic.h presence... yes

checking for gssapi/gssapi_generic.h... yes

checking gssapi/gssapi.h usability... yes

checking gssapi/gssapi.h presence... yes

checking for gssapi/gssapi.h... yes

checking gssapi/gssapi_ext.h usability... yes

checking gssapi/gssapi_ext.h presence... yes

checking for gssapi/gssapi_ext.h... yes

checking com_err.h usability... no

checking com_err.h presence... no

checking for com_err.h... no

checking for _et_list in -lcom_err... yes

checking for krb5_encrypt_data in -lk5crypto... yes

checking for des_set_key in -lcrypto... no

checking for copy_Authenticator in -lasn1... no

checking for roken_getaddrinfo_hostspec in -lroken... no

checking for gss_display_status in -lgssapi... no

checking for krb5_mk_req_extended in -lkrb5... yes

checking for krb5_kt_compare in -lkrb5... no

checking for gss_display_status in -lgssapi_krb5... yes

checking for gss_wrap_iov... yes

checking for krb5_set_real_time... yes

checking for krb5_set_default_in_tkt_etypes... no

checking for krb5_set_default_tgs_enctypes... yes

checking for krb5_set_default_tgs_ktypes... yes

checking for krb5_principal2salt... yes

checking for krb5_use_enctype... yes

checking for krb5_string_to_key... yes

checking for krb5_get_pw_salt... no

checking for krb5_string_to_key_salt... no

checking for krb5_auth_con_setkey... no

checking for krb5_auth_con_setuseruserkey... yes

checking for krb5_locate_kdc... yes

checking for krb5_get_permitted_enctypes... yes

checking for krb5_get_default_in_tkt_etypes... no

checking for krb5_free_data_contents... yes

checking for krb5_principal_get_comp_string... no

checking for krb5_free_unparsed_name... yes

checking for krb5_free_keytab_entry_contents... yes

checking for krb5_kt_free_entry... yes

checking for krb5_krbhst_init... no

checking for krb5_krbhst_get_addrinfo... no

checking for krb5_c_enctype_compare... yes

checking for krb5_enctypes_compatible_keys... no

checking for krb5_crypto_init... no

checking for krb5_crypto_destroy... no

checking for krb5_decode_ap_req... no

checking for free_AP_REQ... no

checking for krb5_verify_checksum... yes

checking for krb5_c_verify_checksum... yes

checking for krb5_principal_compare_any_realm... yes

checking for krb5_parse_name_norealm... no

checking for krb5_princ_size... no

checking for krb5_get_init_creds_opt_set_pac_request... no

checking for krb5_get_renewed_creds... yes

checking for krb5_get_kdc_cred... no

checking for krb5_free_error_contents... no

checking for initialize_krb5_error_table... yes

checking for krb5_get_init_creds_opt_alloc... yes

checking for krb5_get_init_creds_opt_free... yes

checking for krb5_get_init_creds_opt_get_error... no

checking for krb5_enctype_to_string... yes

checking for krb5_fwd_tgt_creds... yes

checking for krb5_auth_con_set_req_cksumtype... yes

checking for krb5_get_creds_opt_alloc... no

checking for krb5_get_creds_opt_set_impersonate... no

checking for krb5_get_creds... no

checking for krb5_get_credentials_for_user... yes

checking for krb5_get_host_realm... yes

checking for krb5_free_host_realm... yes

checking for gss_get_name_attribute... yes

checking whether krb5_get_credentials_for_user is declared... no

checking whether krb5_auth_con_set_req_cksumtype is declared... yes

checking whether krb5_ticket contains kvno and enctype... yes

checking whether krb5_get_init_creds_opt_free takes a context argument... yes

checking whether krb5_verify_checksum takes 7 arguments... 7

checking for checksum in krb5_checksum... no

checking for etype in EncryptedData... no

checking for ticket pointer in krb5_ap_req... yes

checking for e_data pointer in krb5_error... no

checking for krb5_crypto type... no

checking for krb5_encrypt_block type... yes

checking for addrtype in krb5_address... yes

checking for addr_type in krb5_address... no

checking for enc_part2 in krb5_ticket... yes

checking for keyblock in krb5_creds... yes

checking for session in krb5_creds... no

checking for keyvalue in krb5_keyblock... no

checking for ENCTYPE_ARCFOUR_HMAC_MD5... no

checking for KEYTYPE_ARCFOUR_56... no

checking for ENCTYPE_ARCFOUR_HMAC... yes

checking for AP_OPTS_USE_SUBKEY... yes

checking for KV5M_KEYTAB... yes

checking for KRB5_KU_OTHER_CKSUM... no

checking for KRB5_KEYUSAGE_APP_DATA_CKSUM... yes

checking for the krb5_princ_component macro... yes

checking for key in krb5_keytab_entry... yes

checking for keyblock in krb5_keytab_entry... no

checking for magic in krb5_address... yes

checking for WRFILE: keytab support... yes

checking for krb5_realm type... no

checking for krb5_princ_realm returns krb5_realm or krb5_data... no

checking for krb5_addresses type... no

checking whether krb5_mk_error takes 3 arguments MIT or 9 Heimdal... yes

checking for krb5_error_code krb5_enctype_to_string(krb5_context context, krb5_enctype enctype, char **str)... no

checking for krb5_error_code krb5_enctype_to_string(krb5_enctype enctype, char *str, size_t len)... yes

checking for krb5_principal_get_realm... no

checking for krb5_princ_realm... yes

checking whether Active Directory and krb5 support is used... yes

checking for nscd_flush_cache in -lnscd... no

checking whether to enable DNS Updates support... yes

checking uuid/uuid.h usability... yes

checking uuid/uuid.h presence... yes

checking for uuid/uuid.h... yes

checking for uuid_generate... no

checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... yes

checking whether DNS Updates support is used... yes

checking whether to use automount... no

checking whether to try PAM support... yes

checking security/pam_appl.h usability... yes

checking security/pam_appl.h presence... yes

checking for security/pam_appl.h... yes

checking pam/pam_appl.h usability... no

checking pam/pam_appl.h presence... no

checking for pam/pam_appl.h... no

checking for pam_get_data in -lpam... yes

checking for security/pam_modules.h... yes

checking for pam/pam_modules.h... no

checking security/pam_ext.h usability... yes

checking security/pam_ext.h presence... yes

checking for security/pam_ext.h... yes

checking security/_pam_macros.h usability... yes

checking security/_pam_macros.h presence... yes

checking for security/_pam_macros.h... yes

checking pam/pam_ext.h usability... no

checking pam/pam_ext.h presence... no

checking for pam/pam_ext.h... no

checking pam/_pam_macros.h usability... no

checking pam/_pam_macros.h presence... no

checking for pam/_pam_macros.h... no

checking for pam_vsyslog... yes

checking whether to use PAM support... yes

checking whether to have PAM MODULES support... yes

checking whether to use pam_smbpass... yes

checking whether to use NISPLUS_HOME... no

checking whether to use syslog logging... yes

checking whether to use a custom syslog facility... checking whether to try disk-quotas support... no

checking whether to try the new lib/sysquotas.c interface... no

checking whether to support utmp accounting... no

configure: checking how to get filesystem space usage...

checking statvfs64 function (SVR4)... yes

checking that statvfs.f_fsid is an integer... yes

checking that statvfs.f_frsize works... yes

checking that statvfs.statvfs_f_flag works... yes

checking that statvfs.statvfs_f_flags works... no

checking if large file support can be enabled... yes

checking cluster support... no

configure: WARNING: --with-ctdb called without argument

configure: Building without cluster support

checking for linux/netlink.h... yes

checking for linux/rtnetlink.h... yes

checking whether to support ACLs... yes

configure: checking whether ACL support is available:

checking for acl_get_file in -lacl... yes

checking for getxattr in -lattr... yes

checking for POSIX ACL support... yes

configure: Using posix ACLs

checking for acl_get_perm_np... no

checking whether to support asynchronous io... yes

checking for aio_read in -lrt... yes

checking for aio_read in -laio... no

checking for asynchronous io support... yes

checking for 64-bit asynchronous io support... yes

checking for aio_read... yes

checking for aio_write... yes

checking for aio_fsync... yes

checking for aio_return... yes

checking for aio_error... yes

checking for aio_cancel... yes

checking for aio_suspend... yes

checking for aio_read64... yes

checking for aio_write64... yes

checking for aio_fsync64... yes

checking for aio_return64... yes

checking for aio_error64... yes

checking for aio_cancel64... yes

checking for aio_suspend64... yes

checking whether to check to support sendfile... yes

checking for linux sendfile64 support... yes

checking for linux sendfile support... yes

checking for broken linux sendfile support... yes

checking for Linux readahead... yes

checking for readahead declaration... yes

checking for posix_fadvise... yes

checking for Linux splice... yes

checking for splice declaration... yes

checking for a broken readlink syscall... no

checking whether to build winbind... yes

checking for krb5/locate_plugin.h... yes

checking for union nss_XbyY_key.ipnode.af_family... no

checking for struct passwd.pw_comment... no

checking for struct passwd.pw_age... no

checking for struct secmethod_table.method_attrlist... no

checking for struct secmethod_table.method_version... no

checking for SO_PEERCRED... yes

checking for getpeereid... no

checking for poptGetContext in -lpopt... yes

checking whether to use included popt... no

checking for pthread_attr_init in -lpthread... yes

checking pthread.h usability... yes

checking pthread.h presence... yes

checking for pthread.h... yes

checking for iniparser_load in -liniparser... yes

checking whether to use included iniparser... no

checking for setnetgrent prototype... yes

checking for getnetgrent prototype... yes

checking for endnetgrent prototype... yes

checking for getmntent... yes

checking for sys/statfs.h... (cached) yes

checking vfs_fileid: checking for statfs() and struct statfs.f_fsid)... yes

checking how to build pdb_ldap... static

checking how to build pdb_ads... not

checking how to build pdb_smbpasswd... static

checking how to build pdb_tdbsam... static

checking how to build pdb_wbc_sam... static

checking how to build idmap_ldap... shared

checking how to build idmap_tdb... static

checking how to build idmap_tdb2... not

checking how to build idmap_passdb... static

checking how to build idmap_nss... static

checking how to build idmap_rid... shared

checking how to build idmap_autorid... shared

checking how to build idmap_ad... shared

checking how to build idmap_hash... shared

checking how to build idmap_adex... shared

checking how to build nss_info_template... static

checking how to build charset_weird... not

checking how to build charset_CP850... shared

checking how to build charset_CP437... shared

checking how to build charset_macosxfs... not

checking how to build auth_sam... static

checking how to build auth_unix... static

checking how to build auth_winbind... static

checking how to build auth_wbc... static

checking how to build auth_server... static

checking how to build auth_domain... static

checking how to build auth_builtin... static

checking how to build auth_script... shared

checking how to build auth_netlogond... not

checking how to build vfs_default... static

checking how to build vfs_recycle... shared

checking how to build vfs_audit... shared

checking how to build vfs_extd_audit... shared

checking how to build vfs_full_audit... shared

checking how to build vfs_netatalk... shared

checking how to build vfs_fake_perms... shared

checking how to build vfs_default_quota... shared

checking how to build vfs_readonly... shared

checking how to build vfs_cap... shared

checking how to build vfs_expand_msdfs... shared

checking how to build vfs_shadow_copy... shared

checking how to build vfs_shadow_copy2... shared

checking how to build vfs_afsacl... not

checking how to build vfs_xattr_tdb... shared

checking how to build vfs_posixacl... static

checking how to build vfs_aixacl... not

checking how to build vfs_aixacl2... not

checking how to build vfs_solarisacl... not

checking how to build vfs_irixacl... not

checking how to build vfs_hpuxacl... not

checking how to build vfs_tru64acl... not

checking how to build vfs_catia... shared

checking how to build vfs_streams_xattr... shared

checking how to build vfs_streams_depot... shared

checking how to build vfs_cacheprime... not

checking how to build vfs_prealloc... not

checking how to build vfs_commit... not

checking how to build vfs_gpfs... not

checking how to build vfs_gpfs_hsm_notify... not

checking how to build vfs_readahead... shared

checking how to build vfs_tsmsm... not

checking how to build vfs_fileid... shared

checking how to build vfs_aio_fork... shared

checking how to build vfs_preopen... shared

checking how to build vfs_syncops... shared

checking how to build vfs_zfsacl... not

checking how to build vfs_notify_fam... not

checking how to build vfs_acl_xattr... shared

checking how to build vfs_acl_tdb... shared

checking how to build vfs_smb_traffic_analyzer... shared

checking how to build vfs_onefs... not

checking how to build vfs_onefs_shadow_copy... not

checking how to build vfs_dirso

----------

## djdunn

whats your error? though i'm not surprised when your running the entire system on the test branch

----------

